# Giant Texas Buffalo



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Smallmouth Buffalo. The 2014 Lake Fork Carp and Buffalo Challenge was recently held. Anglers came from around the world in hopes of catching giant buffalo and large carp. While no giant carp were landed, a few big buffs were landed, including a lake record 68 lber (second pic). One category was big four buffaloes where each 2-man team weighs in its biggest four buffalo. The winning weight was 208 lbs - not bad for 4 fish. 

I also included a pic (first pic) of the new lake record (located near Austin) for buffalo that went 64 lb.

I wouldn't mind fishing there for a few days, spending one day for puny largemouth and the rest of them for big buffs.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Who could hold a 64# fish like that. Must have huge arms.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Imagine hooking that thing on your ultra light and watching your drag burst into flames...another "There I was, with no witnesses..." fish story...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like a carp filled with air from a compressor..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

snag said:


> looks like a carp filled with air from a compressor..


Is that possible? To fill a fish with air like that? Never heard of that...those are some huge fish!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

ress said:


> Who could hold a 64# fish like that. Must have huge arms.


 A lot of people could hold a fish like that on a momentary basis. All of the fish that are pictured were weighed by tournament officials on certified scales, so the weights are real, not imaginary.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

how in the world would a fish like be able to swim ! looks like it was filled with steroids, either that or someone stuck a cork up it's rear and turned it loose.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

ress said:


> Who could hold a 64# fish like that. Must have huge arms.


"Hurry up and take the G#[email protected]% picture Chuck"....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good Lord! Those things are mutants! I caught a buffalo that I'd estimate at about 15lbs from the Muskingum below Devol's Dam. I thought that fish was big!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

What would you use for bait? a 2 pd carp ? Betcha a 5 pd smallmouth would get shy around THAT thing...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Imagine hooking that thing on your ultra light and watching your drag burst into flames...another "There I was, with no witnesses..." fish story...


Haha I could just imagine my reel falling apart in my hands and just standing there not knowing what in the hell just happened or what to do!
I have caught some buffalo but none anywhere close to that big let along looking like they ate beach balls for breakfast.


----------

